# Mettre à jour hackintosh vers Moutain Lion



## Lucasby59 (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

je possède un HP dv5 que j'ai monté pour faire un hackintosh en dual boot avec Windows.
Cependant mon Hackintosh tourne sur lion que j'au récemment mis à jour depuis le menu pomme vers la version 10.7.4 qui fonctionne parfaitement.
Vu que Moutain Lion vient de sortir recemment j'envisage d'acheter la mise à jour depuis le mac app store mais j'ai peur de tout planter.

Sinon voici ma config
HP DV5 1130EF
CORE 2 DUO P7350
9600M GT
4GO RAM
DUAL BOOT W7 ET LION

Merci.


----------



## Madalvée (26 Juillet 2012)

Demande au support Apple.


----------



## mistik (26 Juillet 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Demande au support Apple.


Mauvais esprit.


----------



## Lucasby59 (28 Juillet 2012)

Aller, sans rire, à votre avis.
On devrait quand même m'honorer (ou me féliciter) que je paye sur leur Mac app store même si je n'ai pas de Mac, je paye quand même les musiques sur iTunes et je téléchargé mes app sur le Mac app store donc pour Apple, financièrement un hackintosh c'est mieux que rien.

PS j'ai posé cette question par mail à Apple Hihi.


----------



## mistik (28 Juillet 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Demande au support Apple.





Lucasby59 a dit:


> PS j'ai posé cette question par mail à Apple Hihi.



Oh purée ! :rose:


----------



## crazy_c0vv (6 Août 2012)

Hello

Y a effectivement un risque de tout planter. 

Si ton Lion tourne bien, es-tu sûr de vouloir passer à ML ? Je ne crois pas que tu puisses le faire aussi simplement que sur un vrai Mac. Je pense que tu vas devoir, dans tous les cas, faire une clean install.

Commences donc par sauvegarder tous tes documents et ton système. 

Ensuite, le mieux serait d'avoir un disque dur en rab pour tester le système (et les drivers) avant de l'installer sur ta machine. 

Bref, sinon l'install est pas plus compliquée que pour Lion a priori. Enfin je dis "a priori" car chez moi l'installeur refuse de booter, alors que pour Lion ça passe presque instantanément.


----------



## The Real Deal (7 Août 2012)

Je partirais sur une fresh install.

Personnellement, j'ai copié tout mes documents, images, etc,. en provenance de Snow Leopard une fois Mountain Lion installé (sur un autre disque dur).

Et c'est que du bonheur ML, ça passe crème sur Mon Asus Z77, c'est rapide et je découvre pas mal d'innovation, moi qui arrive de Snow.

Ciao


----------



## itOtO (7 Août 2012)

Il n'y a pas de grande cassure niveau compatibilité entre Lion et Moutain Lion, donc si ton hack marche sous Lion la mise à jour devrait bien se passer. Cependant, il faut aussi prendre en compte que Moutain Lion vient tout juste de sortir et que quelques bugs d'installation remontent à la surface au fur et à mesure que les gens tests, rien d'insurmontable mais bon il faut le savoir.

Dans tout les cas, sauvegarde ton disque entier (fait un clone) prépare une clé d'installation de Lion qui marche ou un disque externe sur lequel tu peux booter en cas de soucis pour restaurer ton système, et fait une installation propre (partir d'un disque vierge) de Moutain Lion. Si ça marche, tu pourras migrer tes données de ta sauvegarde vers ton nouveau système, si ça plante: retour en arrière.


----------



## Lucasby59 (12 Août 2012)

Bon je vais attendre, rien de pressant pour mettre à jour vers moutain lion.

Je vais juste faire une petite parenthèse par rapport à une de mes expériences...

sachant que je viens de résoudre un très vieux problème qui était que la carte graphique (9600m gt) était très bien reconnu mais les animations laggait un peu or je viens juste de mettre à jour vers la dernière version du bios (l'ancienne version date de de septembre 2008 et la dernière de septembre 2009 !) et là étonnement le scroll dans safari est fluide également avec le coverflow et xbench indiquait avant en graphic user interface environ un score de 90 et la j'ai 224.
Donc mettez tous à jour le bios du DV5 et cela règle un peu le problème de surchauffe.

Sinon laissez le post ouvert au cas ou que quelqu'un aurait mis à jour vers moutain
lion sans faire de clean install.


----------



## Thibextra (12 Août 2012)

Petit HS : Madalvée, arrête un peu de nous envoyer des pics quand on pose une question sérieuse, ça devient gonflant...

HS clot

Pour ton Hackintosh, y'a un risque que tu fasses tout planter. 
Il faudrait que tu fasses une save avec Time Cpasule, que tu fasses une clean install, que tu remettes tous les kext si tu les connais et que tu les as, et que tu remette tout...
Je me trompe ?


----------



## Lucasby59 (18 Août 2012)

en kext j'ai :
voodoo hda
voodoo battery
voodoo PS2
voodoo trackpad
nvenabler (fonctionne avec graphique enabler yes mais sa lag malgrès qu'il est reconnu)

je pense que mon pc survivera sans les kext ci dessus pendant la mise à jour.

Enfait j'aimerai que la mise à jour sois la plus transparente possible si vous voyez ce que je veut dire...


----------



## Peterdu59990 (30 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous !!
Moi je suis passé de OS X Lion 10.7 à 10.8 directement avec une clé USB sur un hackintosh (HP Pavilion dv6700) je n'ai pas formaté mon disque dur (en GUID, il l'était déjà) et j'ai juste installé OS X Mountain Lion 10.8 et vraiment TOUT a fonctionné, trackpad de mon PC, ethernet (oui, toujours pas de wifi qui fonctionne pour ma 3945ABG) ! Je tourne actuellement sous OS X Mountain Lion 10.8.1 et c'est juste parfait !


----------



## Lucasby59 (13 Octobre 2012)

@pierredu59990 esque tu a eu besoin de réinstaller chameleon ou autre ?

(D'après ton pseudo on est à moins de 30km, je suis de Somain, près de Douai) coïncidence...


----------



## oulema (24 Janvier 2013)

Lucasby59 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> est-ce que tu pourrais me dire stp quel hackintosh a tu utiliser pour installer  osx lion ????? si possible met le lien


----------



## Djipsy5 (24 Janvier 2013)

C'est pas contre la charte MacG que de parler de produit craqué ou autre ? Juste une question car j'ai vu des topics se faire boucler pour ces genres de truc !


----------



## itOtO (27 Janvier 2013)

Djipsy5 a dit:


> C'est pas contre la charte MacG que de parler de produit craqué ou autre ? Juste une question car j'ai vu des topics se faire boucler pour ces genres de truc !



Le Hackintosh n'est pas du piratage, et on est dans la cave où on a le droit de parler de Hackintosh


----------



## Djipsy5 (31 Janvier 2013)

Sii c'est du piratage, car une licence de OSX que tu vas acheter en magasin, ne fonctionnera jamais sur PC sans interventions illégales. Et dire que MacG m'a sanctionné pour avoir parlé d'un jeu craqué. Bravo les modos


----------



## thierry37 (31 Janvier 2013)

Pour les hackintosh, ça laisse à interprétation.  Si tachètes OSX sur le macAppstore, c'est moins grave que de cracker un jeu ou un logiciel


----------



## itOtO (31 Janvier 2013)

Djipsy5 a dit:


> Sii c'est du piratage, car une licence de OSX que tu vas acheter en magasin, ne fonctionnera jamais sur PC sans interventions illégales. Et dire que MacG m'a sanctionné pour avoir parlé d'un jeu craqué. Bravo les modos



Non, ce n'est pas du piratage, légalement on est dans notre droit tant que l'on possède une licence d'OSX achetée légalement. On perd la garantie et le support Apple car on ne respecte pas la licence d'Apple, mais au yeux de la loi on n'enfreint aucune règle car la limitation du type de support sur lesquels on peut installer OSX n'a aucune valeur en Europe. Dans des pays comme l'Allemagne c'est même légal, en France on est dans un vide Juridique, ce n'est pas illégale tant qu'il n'y a pas de décision de justice allant dans ce sens étant donné que ce cas de figure n'est pas inscrit dans la loi (et si il devait y avoir un jugement, la loi Européenne irait probablement à l'encontre d'Apple, d'où le fait qu'il ne font pas particulièrement la chasse à ce genre de bidouille...).

Si tu veux une comparaison avec un jeux vidéo il faut considérer que c'est similaire à quelqu'un qui aurait acheté un jeu Ubisoft mais utiliserait le crack pour pouvoir jouer hors ligne. Il n'est pas hors la loi par contre il viol la licence de Ubisoft, licence qui mise devant les tribunaux serait largement critiquable.

Donc c'est tout sauf comparable à télécharger des jeux piratés.


----------



## jellyboy74 (31 Janvier 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Demande au support Apple.


----------



## Djipsy5 (31 Janvier 2013)

Ah ben merci pour l'info. J'irai au lit moins bête. Je vais essayer de faire pareil avec mon vieux core2Duo de PC


----------



## Lucasby59 (5 Mars 2013)

Depuis ça fait plus de 3 mois que j'ai mon hackintosh qui tourne sous 10.8.2 avec une installation propre.


----------

